# Eurovision song contest - the winner!



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Sweden will win. I haven't even heard their song. 

I have £50 on Sweden to win.

Google - Sweden YES!


That's why Sweden will win. It's a crazy world!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Should this not be in "Off Topic" ? It bears no relevance to MH use.....

or the Lounge as it is bound to end in tears......

or perhaps "Rainbrow Bridge" as many would like to see the end of the extravagance it represents......

Jut a thought (or three)......

Dave


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Penquin said:


> Should this not be in "Off Topic" ? It bears no relevance to MH use.....
> 
> or the Lounge as it is bound to end in tears......
> 
> ...


Oops!

My mistake. I thought I was posting in Off Topic. If a moderator can move it that would be great.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I must be thick! I have googled Sweden Yes and can't see anything that is relevant to Eurovision, only some rather dubious links to subjects that are in doubtful taste...........hang on a cotton pickin' minute!!!! that's it!!!! Eurovision, doubtful taste! I get it now:grin2:

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Australia :laugh:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WGAS about Eurovision anyway.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone know what this thread is about and WTF does WGAS mean Kev? FFS!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Does anyone know what this thread is about and WTF does WGAS mean Kev? FFS!


The W=Who, the rest you can figure out in context.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> WGAS about Eurovision anyway.


Well, we (UK) used to, until we fell out with everyone else in Europe and nobody voted for us anymore:wink2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Katrina and the waves were the last English winners.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After my previous guess, 


I repeat,


Australia 


tony :smile2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well so far Sweden did come over well, whereas some of the others...........

Sadly this goes on for 27 songs and then 40 countries voting and sadly Katie Boyle will not be doing it and the phone lines are unlikely to break down as they used to......

We are currently at song 15 (Germany)......

It should be all over and done by half past tomorrow.....

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The Isle of Wight was head and shoulders above the rest:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and Sweden won.........


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yawn,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> After my previous guess,
> 
> I repeat,
> 
> ...


Shouldn't that be ɐılɐɹʇsnɐ


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Penquin said:


> and Sweden won.........


Well that was huge surprise. Obviously no politically driven narrative going on there then.

They're not even trying to hide it any more 

I can't complain, it bought me a new TV for the van. Just goes to show it can be profitable to look at these things with a critical eye.


----------

